# Welcome to MAC Chat regional!



## Janice (Mar 31, 2006)

Specktra.Net would like to welcome it's international visitors. Please utilize these new regional forums to communicate and correspond with other MAC addicts. Discuss local product launches, counter service, and favorite MA's. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





For those of you who use english as a second language, feel free to coverse with others in your native tongue if that makes you more comfortable!


----------



## lizzymcfizzy (Jun 30, 2009)

LOL I think most australians speak english as their first language


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jul 1, 2009)

Lol.. it's probably a standard post put on all the international threads


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 1, 2009)

ありがと！　わかりました。


----------



## MrsMay (Jul 1, 2009)

^ I cant even highlight that to put it into babelfish to see what you said!!

I'm betting it said "I'm being a smart-ass by doing this"


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 1, 2009)

Haha.. You know me so well Jen. I just had to show off. Now I stuffed up the keys in my laptop, so I cant even find ^^. Grrr.. Teach me a lesson! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




　　I can highlight it though?

BTW, I said 'Thank you. I understood'.  One of few Japanese I can write lol.


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 1, 2009)

한국말로 쓸수있어여. Holy crap! I can write in Korean too


----------



## lizzymcfizzy (Jul 19, 2009)

hahahhahaha rolf!


----------

